# Crawfish Cornbread......WOW.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday, I was on the way home from Mobile and I got off of I-10 at Loxley. As I passed through Loxley I noticed a new store just south of Burris Farm Market on Hwy 59, called Lil' G's Cajun Market. I stopped and went in to see what it was, and could not be more glad I did. 

I met the owners, Gary and Gay. They told me about what they had going on and told me all about the products they made. I bought two pans of Crawfish Cornbread and headed on home. 

I stuffed two Flounder I caught Saturday with Crawfish Cornbread, Saturday night and they were incredible. To be completely honest they were as good as any stuffed Flounder I have ever had. 

Tonight I used the other pan and stuffed a Pork Tenderloin. DANG.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I stuffed the loin and started it on the grill. Once it was partly cooked I moved it to a cassarole dish and finished it in the oven. Right before it was done I topped it with a good portion of Mozz Cheese. DANG.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you happen to be around Loxley Alabama, stop in Lil G's Cajun Market and pick up a pan of Crawfish Cornbread, the stuff is incredible. I have to think it is great by itself, but I have a feeling that I will not be stuffing Flounder with anything else this fall. 

DANG.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Crawfish cornbread dang that sounds good. Good looking food


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a fine lookin' spread!!! Pass through every couple of months. Sounds like I might need to check it out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks EXCELLENT Curtis!!!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

To quote Garbo ....... "DANG".


----------



## Garbo Jr. (Dec 24, 2009)

The Pork Loin was good, but I think the Flounder was realy good. 


Somebody should get him to post a picture of the Flounder he caught, or make a report about them. I know he has pictures on his phone. One of them was something to brag about, I don't know how much it weighed but I do know it was huge. I would have guessed it over 8 pounds.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Crawfish Cornbread*

Thanks for the info. Will have to try it for sure


----------

